# egg share at princess anne in Southampton



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone have any experience of doing egg share here? 

I've only just found out they do it!!! I'm currently having IUI at the Esperance in Eastbourne which is miles from my home in Portsmouth.. only just found out about the princess anne at all and they have no wait on donor sperm which surprised me.

EM x


----------



## bigmansmallbird (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey,

We have just been given the go ahead for egg share through princess annes, but apparently the success rate isn't great  . The consultant we have been seeing at Princess Annes is from Woking and his success rate is good so we have decided to travel up there. 

That isn't much help sorry, but it is great to know that there is someone else in the area  .

XX


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Guys

I'm recieving treatment at princess anne in southampton we are under mr brooks who is from woking, because me n nic are going thro egg share he has given us 2 options either ivf or iui for either treatment he has told us it will both cost the same? confused cos i most deffinitly am!!!    

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated  

We have our next appointment on 1st dec which i'm dreading so so confused    

Thanks

Willow79


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Tracy!

Hope your ok.. sorry i aint test you for a while... we still need to meet up and catch up some time.

The options he's given you is IVF with egg share which means you donate half your eggs which makes the price loads cheaper... or you can do IUI which is what i am currently doing at the Esperance which costs around the same as a IVF with egg share.

I'm on IUI number 3 and we've not had much luck yet so i'm trying to plan ahead... if we need IVF we'll have to seriously think about moving to Princess Anne.. one because of the traveling and two because my clinic dont do Egg share so a normal IVF cycle costs around £5000 compared to a egg share IVF which is normally around £1500 (dont know princess anne's prices but thats what most other clinic's charge)

The Esperance's IVF success rates are 35% for one embryo and 45% for 2 embryo's but my consultant said he wouldnt want to put 2 back in me because of my age! So as you can see its expensive for a 35% chance!

Good luck with your appointment on 1st December let me know how you get on...

As you can see from my ticker since starting treatment my weight has piled back on which i need to sort in the new year..

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok now im really confused... Princess Anne emailed me back and said success rate for IUI is 23% but they dont do IVF yet... this is something they hope to start later next year...  Do they send you somewhere else for IVF of something... i only asked about egg share and she said they dont do IVF yet... if they dont do IVF then they sure as hell cant do egg share... 

Is she fibbing to me.. someone


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

l:m- i live in fareham and an egg sharer at the lister,have you thought about going abit further afield??i know transport can be bit of a pain but you get really used to it.you could easily get a train or coach to london form waterloville


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

The Lister dont have there own stocked sperm bank which means i'd need to import it and that costs a fortune.. so its not really a option for us.

We liked the look of the lister because there success rates are AMAZING.. but the sperm think rules them out for now.

Em x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh i dont know bought stuff like that   could you not get a donor from another clinic and get it moved over


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I've thought of that but i dont know/ cant find any clinics who would let me buy sperm to use at another clinic.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

have you asked anyone on the donor sperm thread at all


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

no i have no thanks might give that a try


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

did you have any luck on the other boards


----------

